# FTP Befehle



## RaWoG (26. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer "vollständigen" Befehlsreferenz für FTP.
Hab mir schon einige zusammengesucht, leider waren die aber nicht komplett. 

Wenn ich z.B. eine Session aufmachen will kann ich folgenden Befehl eingeben:

FTP -i -s:H:\ordner\unterordner

Leider weiß ich nicht was dieses     -i   -s    zu bedeuten hat!

Besten Dank im voraus

Lutz ;-)


----------



## Sinac (26. September 2003)

Parameter:               C:\>ftp -?
FTP Commands:    ftp>help

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## RaWoG (26. September 2003)

*FTP - Kommandos*

Hat sich schon erledigt . . . 

Man glaubt es kaum . . .
die Windows Hilfe ist doch zu was zu gebrauchen!

Gruß

Lutz


----------

